# Installation de la nouvelle version iTunes



## brancard (23 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

Voulant synchroniser l'iPad sur iTunes, il m'a été signalé que l'iPad recquiérait la nouvelle version d'iTunes. Mais je n'arrive pas à l'installer.

Je suis allée sur le site d'iTunes, j'ai eu "Introduction; Lisez-moi; Licence; Destination; Type d'installation", mais l'installation ne s'achève pas. Il est écrit "Exécution des scripts du paquet", et la barre de chargement est presque terminée, mais j'ai déjà laissé mon Mac allumé pendant 24h et il n'y a rien à faire. Une petite "Alerte d'installation" reste présente avec signalé: "Pour poursuivre l'installation, veuillez fermer l'application suivante: iTunes". La seule option qui m'est proposée est de quitter le programme d'installation. Pourtant, iTunes est bien fermé. Que me faut-il faire?

Merci d'avance.


----------

